# rainbow betta!



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

so iam getting a rainbow male halfmoon soon he is soo pretty! i will post a pic of him soon!


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

here he is!










my mom is just worred about the mail and if hes going to get banged up a bit

dont you just love him!


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

i just love him!


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Oooh he is very nice! Im jealous


----------



## Starchild21 (Jan 12, 2013)

Did you get him :-? :|


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

Why did you get him ....


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Popcorndeer, why are you getting more fish? He is gorgeous, but you have two massive, 30+ page threads dedicated to trying to help your current fish. This will give you 10 bettas when you are already struggling with 9. He is gorgeous, but can you actually care for him?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Popcorn deer, you really do not need another fish and you already have 9 living in horrible conditions (which you are improving but it will cost a lot). This is a nice fish but he should go to someone who can take proper care of him.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

You guys, this is an older thread. Started before her other one.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Huh, so it is. Apologies.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

he sold a long time ago i went to buy him and it said he was sold


----------

